# Build from scratch help needed



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

I've decided I will build hardtail medium 27 from scratch. However, I need help on which frame, groupset, fork I need. I'm not looking for a super expensive build but somewhere around $800-$1500 in total. Which frame, group set, fork would you recommend? I saw Banshee Paradox frame but I think it's beyond the price I am looking for a frame. I'm looking for a frame around $400-$650. What about group set, Shimano or SRAM right? And in fork? I think I like 120mm but honestly I don't know if my reasoning for choosing it is valid. I am thinking that 120mm has more shocks than a 100mm.

Oh, I'm also willing to buy a used parts but in very great condition. However, I can't find them in Facebook marketplace.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a lot!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at Pinkbike buy/sell. Up your budget to include the Paradox. Make it 29/27.5+. Not straight 27.5. Marzocchi Z2 fork. Deore drive. MT520 4-pot brakes.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Isn't the reason for building a frame up for the pleasure of handpicking all the components YOU want? If you want someone else to pick them for you why not just buy an off-the-shelf model? And are you sure you're ready for this? Your posts indicate someone pretty new to biking, and there are a lot of fiddly subtleties between seemingly similar components that someone without much experience might miss that can result in incompatibilities.

That being said, there's nothing wrong with jumping in with both feet, as long as you're ready to potentially end up spending extra $$ or time on mistakes. It's a great way to learn about bikes, how they work, and how to work on them. It's a great skill to have when you have a mechanical 11 miles from the car.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't recommend doing a budget build unless you've got a pile of parts you can contribute already. at this point, budget hunting on the used market is just poor economics. you're not going to find many good deals. you might find some lower prices than you'd find on the new market, but you'll still most likely be paying more than you should.

plus, with iffy availability of many things, you'll have to make a lot of compromises with what you want because some of it simply won't be available. you need to be able to identify whether alternatives will work with the rest of the bike.

look for complete bikes, both new and used. at this point, you can't afford to be too picky. be flexible regarding the bike and either how much you're willing to pay or how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

looks easy from here said:


> Isn't the reason for building a frame up for the pleasure of handpicking all the components YOU want? If you want someone else to pick them for you why not just buy an off-the-shelf model? And are you sure you're ready for this? Your posts indicate someone pretty new to biking, and there are a lot of fiddly subtleties between seemingly similar components that someone without much experience might miss that can result in incompatibilities.


The reason I asked is because I was hoping I'd received different frame brands that I can pick from later. And also, I wasn't sure if the brand of frame I find will be a good one like for example Mongoose or Schwinn. I thought that asking for advice for different brands would help me a lot.



> That being said, there's nothing wrong with jumping in with both feet, as long as you're ready to potentially end up spending extra $$ or time on mistakes. It's a great way to learn about bikes, how they work, and how to work on them. It's a great skill to have when you have a mechanical 11 miles from the car.


I have basic knowledge on building/fixing bikes but the old school way. I'm also ready for a challenge and I'm pretty sure I'll be able to build but might take longer which is fine.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Harold said:


> I don't recommend doing a budget build unless you've got a pile of parts you can contribute already. at this point, budget hunting on the used market is just poor economics. you're not going to find many good deals. you might find some lower prices than you'd find on the new market, but you'll still most likely be paying more than you should.
> 
> plus, with iffy availability of many things, you'll have to make a lot of compromises with what you want because some of it simply won't be available. you need to be able to identify whether alternatives will work with the rest of the bike.
> 
> look for complete bikes, both new and used. at this point, you can't afford to be too picky. be flexible regarding the bike and either how much you're willing to pay or how long you're willing to wait.


Got it. So looks like I'll have to go back to my original list
Vitus Nucleus
Vitus Sentier
Kona Fire Mountain
Kona Mahuna
Rocky Mountain Soul 10 or 20

Are there other hardtails in my price range that should be listed here too?


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

eb1888 said:


> Look at Pinkbike buy/sell. Up your budget to include the Paradox. Make it 29/27.5+. Not straight 27.5. Marzocchi Z2 fork. Deore drive. MT520 4-pot brakes.


Is 27.5 different from 27.5+?
Thanks for mentioning brand names.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Get a Ragley mmmbop/Marley frame. $400 if you can find one.


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Sep 19, 2020)

Dirt Road said:


> Get a Ragley mmmbop/Marley frame. $400 if you can find one.


Are they good? Thanks a lot! I'll put it on my list.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

Salsa Timberjack frames are $599.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

The plus sign in 27.5+ stands for oversized tires. Most 27.5+ bikes with large volume tires can also fit 29" wheels with regular tires.

Top of your price range 27.5+ would be something like a co-op Cycles DRT 2.1 in size medium with 140mm fork and 12 speed drivetrain from REI. With discounts hard to find on bikes, getting 10% back with REI membership is one of the few discounts out there. Ship to store and they build the bike and adjustments are free for a year. Very friendly for new mountain bikers. And if you decide it is the wrong bike, I think they actually will let you return it for a refund (not a normal thing for most bikes)

If you try to build your own bike under a $1,500 budget with new parts right now, little things will add up. After a few trips to bike shops to sort things out, the next thing you know you've spent enough to buy something like a devinci kobain SLX 12s instead.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> Is 27.5 different from 27.5+?
> Thanks for mentioning brand names.


27.5+ are just 27.5 tires 2.8-3.0 wide and with wider rims than normal. They're great for hardtails because they help smooth out rough terrain.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> I have basic knowledge on building/fixing bikes but the old school way. I'm also ready for a challenge and I'm pretty sure I'll be able to build but might take longer which is fine.


Cool. Have fun. 

Also, 27.5 is tires 2.6" wide or narrower, and 27.5+ is usually around 2.8-3.25" wide. Then "fat" kicks in somewhere around 3.8" wide.

+1 for Ragley, those are rad. You could also check out Salsa Timberjack ($599) and Marin San Quentin ($479).

Edit: I see I type too slowly. 😄


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

I'd recommend shimano deore 1x10 with a sunrace 11-46 tooth cassette for good value and range(i run 11-42 and that's fine too). You should go with shimano brakes too especially if you're building the bike yourself.


----------



## 395Rider (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm currently building my Marin SQ2. It has most of the newer standards as far as parts compatibility. I bought it complete in 2019 when the bike shop went bankrupt. I like the geo so much I decided to upgrade all the components one by one. I went with mostly OneUp, SRAM NX and PIKE SELECT. You will probably be above $1500 though.
Buy some good tools and watch some YT and if you can wrench on a car you can definitely wrench on a bike.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

You might want to look at microshift adventx for the drivetrain. I've never used it myself but have heard good things about it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We are fortunate in my area to have what feels like an endless supply of good used bikes for sale on Facebook marketplace and craigslist, so
I usually prefer to buy complete bikes and to buy them used. This way I have something rideable immediately and don't have to deal with waiting for parts or dealing with compatibility issues.

As soon as I buy a bike, I'll change out rider interface items to customize fit and then just ride it the way it is. I only upgrade things as something breaks or wears out because I am not terribly picky about the components I ride. After many years of working in bike shops, I am more than capable of doing any build I want, but that just cuts into actual ride time.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> Got it. So looks like I'll have to go back to my original list
> Vitus Nucleus
> Vitus Sentier
> Kona Fire Mountain
> ...


when this question comes up, 2 priorities are always the most important and they're 2 things that nobody on the forum can tell you.

First, does it fit you?
Second, is it available?

Your shortlist should consist of bikes that meet BOTH of these criteria. You can narrow them down further however you see fit.


----------

